# New to the Bump! TTC baby#1



## mrswags22

Irregular cycles after going off BC and now trying to conceive baby #1! Looking for buddies going through the same thing! :thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## mrswags22

thank you!!


----------



## 1sdrfa

How long have u been off your BC?


----------



## Mummy2B21

welcome


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## xprincessx

hello and welcome to baby and bump, good luck ttc x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :D


----------



## mrswags22

I've been off since July.


----------



## mrswags22

Thanks all for the welcome!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Cestamy83

Hello! I'm also on the irregular cycles recently.. I blame endo! I've read that taking your BBT should help... good luck, hope to see you around xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hello! My husband and I went recently started trying to conceive in Sept and I also have irregular cycles. I hope it goes well for us! lots of baby dust to all!


----------

